# Polarion Abyss Dual "S"



## Patriot

Here it is everyone, the Polarion Abyss Dual, or dual output HID light. The Abyss, previously known as the U2 but apparently no longer referred to by that designation, has been out for a couple of years now but the "Dual" is the latest version and offers a 2 stage ballast. Low output is 30W and 3000L while high output is 45W and 4500L with a color temperature of 4300K 

This is the "S" version or "spot" model with a medium orange peel reflector. The other version is the "D" model which uses a heavily dimpled/scalloped reflector and tinted glass featuring 5500K color temperature, for use in photography. 

Complete specifications can be found here: http://www.polarion-store.com/pd-polarion-u2-abyss-diving-light2.cfm I thought I'd start this thread with some pictures, then add my beamshots and video review as I get time to put everything together. Enjoy! Polarion Abyss Dual
































































I've had the light now for a couple of days and have 4 hours of run-time on it so far. I thought it would be a good idea to give the bulb at least a minimal workout before I started my beamshots and video this coming week. I'm very excited about this product thus far and quite blown away by the performance, especially considering it's size. It's notably smaller than the P series while outperforming the current P series in total light output. Despite having a MOP reflector, the throw remains extraordinary from its sub-three inch (72mm) reflector. The beam imperfections have been eased and softened but the hotspot is still very distinct and measures about 8" across at 25 feet. 

I'm looking forward to taking beamshots of this light for you guys! Besides the obvious performance and flawless fit and HA finish, it's impressive to think that this light is dive rate to 330 feet! So far I can't think of a single data point about the Abyss where it comes up short. During the second run, I did manage to get it warm enough to redistribute much of the lubrication that was on the threads and double O-rings. It started to creep down the battery housing but stopped before getting the the electronic board and contacts. It looks like this thing was ready to dive with right from the factory judging from the o-ring lube. Underwater, I suspect that it would never get warm enough for the lube to migrate. I cleaned up the excess and it was good to go for the third run. 

Now that I've been carrying the light around a bit I'd like to talk more specifically about the form factor of the Abyss and X1. It's a full 2" (50mm) shorter than the PH40/50 and this is really noticeable when trying to find a spot in my day pack for it. Some of you know from my videos that I take these lights into the field on a somewhat regular basis, so pack-ability is important to me. I'll often take a smaller, less capable HID along rather than stuff something in my pack that hinders my ability to quickly transfer gear in and out kit. 

So far, this smaller form factor does make a difference and I foresee taking the Abyss on evening hikes where I'd normally leave the PH50 at home. An observation regarding the P series form, they were designed to be used with a handle in the case of the PH version or without in the case of the PF version. Since your hand must fit around the PF version or handle-less version, the PH version shares this longer, thinner design, albeit with the addition of a handle. It seems that if you're going to have handle anyway, the Abyss and X series lights make better use of space with their shorter, fatter bodies. Additionally, the Abyss's carry handle can be removed for storage but you'll loose the outstanding carry ergonomics. 

Before the updated X1 and new Abyss, if we wanted a Polarion that was greater than 35W it was a necessary to get the larger P series. When the 40W X1 was introduced it matched the output of the PH40 but couldn't match the output of the PH50 thus there was still a benefit to purchasing the larger PH50. Since the PH50 has been discontinued and the PH40 is still 40W, that leaves the 45W Abyss Dual as Polarion's "powerhouse" model. Not only is it smaller than the PH40, it's brighter as well. Two things should be noted though. First, the Abyss might not be able to match the PH40's ability as a pure thrower since it's using a MOP reflector compared the PH40's smooth reflector. Secondly, I have a sneaking suspicion that there may be a P Series "Dual" in Polarion's future, and I suspect that they would utilize the same 30-45W ballast. 

Current advantages over the X1 include; Dual output, 330' dive rating, Type III finish, improved/removable carry handle, and clean-able magnetic switch. There may be differences in the electronics as well but that's speculation on my part. Polarion is still using 2200mah cells, which is the only non-cutting edge, "fault" that I can deduct from Abyss at this point. Member "Lips" has modified at PH50 battery pack to use high end 2600 or 2800mah cells but I can't see myself doing that to a new battery pack. Having the 30W option and 110 minute run-time does sort of negate the issue of cell capacity in the Dual however. An updated or modified pack in the PH50 would be of great benefit since it's limited to just over 55 minutes of run-time. That's it for now. Beamshots and video later!


----------



## Patriot

Reserved


----------



## BVH

Hmmmm....I've posted a bunch of beamshots over the last two nights so.....where are yours???:nana:

We want beamshots! We want beamshots!!


----------



## dudemar

I have been waiting for a very thorough review of the new Abyss! I look forward to reading your complete review and seeing new beamshots!


----------



## Patriot

Haha....yes and you're beamshots were awesome Bob! With the mark set that high, I'm reluctant to even bother with my own shots...

I'll try to get some beamshots up tonight for you guys.


----------



## Steve'O

Nice !

Have noticed something different, they've positioned the return wire at 6 o'clock so that the shadow appears in the 12 o'clock position in the beam.
That's a good thing, the shadow line wont be seen in normal use.

:thinking: how come they didn't do the same on their other lights ?


----------



## Patriot

Great observation SteveO. I noticed the same thing shortly after opening the package. Looking at it objectively, I don't know if the wire position is intentional or happenstance. I'd need another owner or rep to chime in with another example or two. Also, I guess it just really depends on what you're looking at whether or not the 12 o'clock is better 6 o'clock shadow. My PH50 for example has the wire at the 9 o'clock position which isn't ideal. With the Abyss though, there is no discernible wire shadow and I attribute that to the MOP reflector. This is my fifth Polarion light that I've owned and it has the most perfect beam yet with only a slight reduction in throw.


----------



## BVH

I'm a 6 O'clock shadow guy, myself. I've a very strong opinion on that.


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> I'm a 6 O'clock shadow guy, myself. I've a very strong opinion on that.



So you prefer the shadow on the terrain out in front of you vs. having the shadow interfere with the top half of the beam? Makes sense but I think I'm still undecided. I can justify it in either position.


----------



## AEHaas

My wire is at 6 o'clock, opposite the handle. I just noticed something else. Check this out, when I picked up the light the LED showed the battery condition. If you rotate the light reflector up and down after holding it still, you get a battery reading you can see through the back. This is a great feature.

aehaas.


----------



## alantch

Steve'O said:


> Nice !
> 
> Have noticed something different, they've positioned the return wire at 6 o'clock so that the shadow appears in the 12 o'clock position in the beam.
> That's a good thing, the shadow line wont be seen in normal use.
> 
> :thinking: how come they didn't do the same on their other lights ?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but IIRC, the ballast can be rotated in the tube, hence the wire position can be changed to your preferred position.


----------



## mdpvs7

I'm curious about the handle - reading on the Polarion site, I understand the 3 tapped holes are provided for tripod mounting options, but is the grooved shape intended to be compatible with some type of rail-type mounting system? It looks similar to, but larger than, some of the standard military-type mounts. Also like the idea that it's removable - I have a PF40 that I really wish I could easily convert at times to a PH40 configuration - wish there was a bolt-on option here, but still love the light. Thanks


----------



## Patriot

alantch said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but IIRC, the ballast can be rotated in the tube, hence the wire position can be changed to your preferred position.



I didn't know that. I'll have to take another look at the ballast mounting but after looking at the bulb replacement instructions for the PH40/50 it doesn't seem like that ballast can be mounted more than one way. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Steve'O

AEHaas said:


> I just noticed something else. Check this out, when I picked up the light the LED showed the battery condition. If you rotate the light reflector up and down after holding it still, you get a battery reading you can see through the back. This is a great feature.
> 
> aehaas.


 
Hi there AEHaas,

Does your light give the battery reading when it is turned ON and you move it about, or when it is OFF and you move it about, or both ?


----------



## AEHaas

I found out the contacts to the battery were not sprung enough to make good contact. This was the reason I got an LED reading by turning the light up and down. But the LEDs do light when you turn the light on and when you turn the light off.

aehaas


----------



## cue003

Have I been asleep at the wheel? I missed this bad boy. I am going to have to track one of these down and see what the real skinny is verses the X1 I have. Looking forward to the beamshots. I should have known both you and BVH would have this bad boy. 

My X1 needs a friends.... or maybe my X1 needs a new home and this new dual output needs to come my way.

-- Curtis


----------



## Patriot

cue003 said:


> Have I been asleep at the wheel? I missed this bad boy. I am going to have to track one of these down and see what the real skinny is verses the X1 I have.
> 
> -- Curtis



"Current advantages over the X1 include; Dual output, 330' dive rating, Type III finish, improved/removable carry handle, and clean-able, high friction, magnetic switch. 

I took the beamshots a couple of nights ago but there's just too much moonlight. I'll again Wednesday evening. I really like the form factor, which of course is very similar to your X1.


----------



## Echo63

mdpvs7 said:


> I'm curious about the handle - reading on the Polarion site, I understand the 3 tapped holes are provided for tripod mounting options, but is the grooved shape intended to be compatible with some type of rail-type mounting system? It looks similar to, but larger than, some of the standard military-type mounts. Also like the idea that it's removable - I have a PF40 that I really wish I could easily convert at times to a PH40 configuration - wish there was a bolt-on option here, but still love the light. Thanks


 It looks a lot like an "arca Swiss" compatible mounting rail (used on really high end tripod heads)
I think the Arca Swiss rail would be a bit fat to comfortably be held though


----------



## BVH

cue003 said:


> I should have known both you and BVH would have this bad boy.
> 
> -- Curtis


 
My goodness, this must be a terrible dream.....I own a Polarion Abyss and I must have lost it because there is no Polarion Abyss in this house. Now what am I gonna do??:mecry:


----------



## AEHaas

Here is the Diffuse issue of the Polarion.
My driveway; close trees at around 10 yards, distant tree tops at around 25 yards:

Abyss 35:





Abyss 45:





PH40:





aehaas

These were at ASA 4,500. 1/30sec and F2.8. I then added exposure (same for all) to make it look close to what I saw in real time.
Every shot was aimed at the distant tree tops, same place the PH40 lights up. You can see the distant trees to the eye but not so well on film. In any event, a lot of light but good for only 25 yards with the "diffuse" model.


----------



## cue003

Thanks for the beamshots AEHaas. Good for only 25 yards? got to be better than that?


----------



## Patriot

Great pictures! It really illustrates just how diffuse the "D" model is. What a great color and flood that light makes. As soon as the moon isn't so bright, I'll get some shots of my "S" model. The "S" has much more in common with the spot of the PH series although smoothed over a bit.


----------



## AEHaas

I took some exact measurements. The tall palms on the right are 20 and 23 yards away at mid trunk level. The PH40 lit up the top of a tree 40 yards away.


----------



## Lips

Wondering if the smooth PH-40 reflector would fit in that baby...


----------



## Ken J. Good

Smooth Reflector will fit.


----------



## Patriot

Lips said:


> Wondering if the smooth PH-40 reflector would fit in that baby...





> Ken J. Good
> Smooth Reflector will fit.


Excellent to know that! If I ever feel that I'd rather gain the extra bit of throw out of the Abyss, sound's like I've got an option.


----------



## andromeda.73

good review Patriot!! tank's


----------



## DM51

_Aaaaargh!_ - just seen this - been away for 2 weeks and still catching up - my poor $$$ are going to take a hit...

Seriously, this looks like a very nice light - and an excellent review. 

I would love to see comparison beamshots of the "S" vs. "D" versions.


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> _Aaaaargh!_ - just seen this - been away for 2 weeks and still catching up - my poor $$$ are going to take a hit...
> 
> Seriously, this looks like a very nice light - and an excellent review.
> 
> I would love to see comparison beamshots of the "S" vs. "D" versions.




Thanks DM, I kinda forgot about getting some beam shots posted but I'm going to shoot for tomorrow evening. The pictures that AE has posted will probably provide the best comparison between the S and the D version even though it's a PH40. Additionally, Vee73 has posted pictures on his flashlight review page of the two versions. I'd say the the S version has 85-90% of the throw of the PH40.


----------



## armysoldier

I know I am new here but I was unable to find any posts by Vee73 regarding his review of this light vs the PH40. I would sure like to see some pics of the difference in beam shots. I actually just pulled the trigger on this bad boy. I have been searching these forums for the last 8 months or so. I was almost ready to pull the trigger on the Olight SR90 but I forced myself to come up with the cash to buy one of these. I hope I don't regret buying this over the PH40 but this one just seemed like it had soo much more to offer including the extra brightness. It seems like it is falling right in between the PH40 and PH50 as far as power.

How are you liking yours so far Patriot? Can you see a big difference in this light over the PH40? How about against the PH50? I am so exited for mine to come. I was in the military for 4 years including one year in Iraq. The brighest light I have had so far is the Streamlight DS C4 LED and the Pelican 7060. I am real curious how this will compare as I have never seen any of the HID flashlights in person.


----------



## Patriot

armysoldier said:


> How are you liking yours so far Patriot? Can you see a big difference in this light over the PH40? How about against the PH50? I am so exited for mine to come. I was in the military for 4 years including one year in Iraq. The brighest light I have had so far is the Streamlight DS C4 LED and the Pelican 7060. I am real curious how this will compare as I have never seen any of the HID flashlights in person.



The light output from the Abyss Dual makes the venerable SR90 look quite docile. Compared to your DS and 7060, well, there really aren't any words to describe the difference in performance there. The only way to see a difference between a 40W Polarion and a 45W Polarion is if they're side by side. I think you made a good call going with the Abyss. I honestly feel that it's they're premium model right now and offers some nice advantages over the P series. I'll have a desktop review video posted on youtube of this light in a couple of days. Video is already done, just have to edit and upload. Hopefully you'll have your light by then!

I can't remember what's Vee73's website is. You'll have to visit the original Abyss thread or the PH50 thread since he links pictures to his site. The shots that I saw were indoor shots where he was measuring lux down an industrial sized hallway. I'm jumping off-line now but with look for them tomorrow for you if you can't find them.


----------



## karlthev

Group buy possibilities.....?:naughty:



Karl


----------



## cue003

I'll bite on a group buy.


----------



## coolmeester

http://vee73.hi.fi/kuvat/LAMPPURANKING/


----------



## armysoldier

Thanks for the link Coolmester...I don't think this model is actually in those photos though. It shows the old Abyss at 34000 lux. This new one has a 45w blub so should be much brighter. I got the "s" version so it should have pretty good throw too. I can always upgrade the reflector to the smooth PH40 reflector later on but I like have the option available.

I really like the way the night reaper looks. I am wondering if maybe I should have got that. Does anyone know the price of it? It does not say on the website so I am sure it is quite a bit more expensive...lol


----------



## Patriot

The NR retails for around $3700 bare. No accessories. 

The 45W Abyss will be a little brighter than the old U2 in that particular test but not a lot. It's Vee's own throw measurement and the extra 5watts doesn't make that much of a difference. It's slightly "handicapped" by the reflector which is why it's down 8000 lux to the smooth 40W P series.


----------



## Patriot

I'll contact Ken about the possibility of a GB but I don't want to push the boundaries of CPF rules here in this thread. If he's able to discount them at all, I'll ask GreenLED to post the information in the "Good Deals" section of the Marketplace and then post a link here for you guys. 

Curtis, Karl, you're on the list. Any other inquiries, please PM me.


----------



## Walterk

What happened to good old fashioned beamshots when reviewing...


----------



## karlthev

Walterk said:


> What happened to good old fashioned beamshots when reviewing...


 
Patience grasshopper, patience.....


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Thanks Patriot!



Karl


----------



## Patriot

Walterk said:


> What happened to good old fashioned beamshots when reviewing...



Sorry about the delay but the original pictures and info were posted early because I wanted to give you guys something. I still intend to post beamshots but things have been a been crazy here lately. Every time I get an evening off from work plan on setting an evening aside for some shots, something else prevents it. The video review is done and it will be posted along with pictures very soon. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## cue003

Thanks Patriot. 

Curtis.


----------



## Patriot

Ken J. Good has passed along some very special pricing on this light for CPF members. 

Marketplace Details Here


----------



## dudemar

Wow that's extremely generous of Ken to do that. Any idea how long the deal will last?


----------



## Lips

Ken

Would it be possible for the standard Smooth Reflector (used on PH-40 & 50) be an option for CPF members on the 25% deal. Very generous offer! I think I'd have to get one...


----------



## karlthev

I just ordered one last night and I should have asked the same....maybe not too late.....? I'd like the same in my light and had discussed it with another member... 


Karl


----------



## sledhead

I picked a fine time too remember this thread! Have some reading to do and I guess I'll have to sell some Hinderer stuff. Decisions , decisions...


----------



## karlthev

Go for it Sandy!!


----------



## 276

I just started selling off some stuff to save for something else and just decided to check this thread out, now this is definitely on my mind always wanted a Polarion. How long is this good for out of curiosity.


----------



## chipwillis

I just came across this and took the plunge and ordered one. Now I have to wait for it to come in the mail.. I hope they ship fast. Great deal by getting the 25% off. I am stoked.


----------



## dudemar

276 said:


> I just started selling off some stuff to save for something else and just decided to check this thread out, now this is definitely on my mind always wanted a Polarion. How long is this good for out of curiosity.



Nice to see you here 276, I know you're a real Peak guy. I am on the fence between the Abyss and the SR6500, but if I had the funds right now I would shoot for the Abyss.



chipwillis said:


> I just came across this and took the plunge and ordered one. Now I have to wait for it to come in the mail.. I hope they ship fast. Great deal by getting the 25% off. I am stoked.



You will not regret it.


----------



## 276

dudemar said:


> Nice to see you here 276, I know you're a real Peak guy. I am on the fence between the Abyss and the SR6500, but if I had the funds right now I would shoot for the Abyss.
> 
> 
> 
> You will not regret it.



Hahaha, i was saving up for the SR2000A.


----------



## Patriot

After a quick review of some of the video I took this evening, I'm not so sure it even needs a smooth reflector. I was lighting up two pairs of power line towers at exactly 800 & 972 yards according to my Leica 1200 LRF. The towers weren't quite as defined as with the PH50 but I'd guess they were 85-90% as visible with the Abyss. I was also able to easily video mule deer at 200 yards with the Abyss, night-mode set to off, full 35X zoom, and the shutter was actually stopping down to compensate for overexposure. I had no shortage of light and the smooth beam was really soothing when the animals were closer at about 100 yards. There were no harsh artifacts at all. I just found my new wildlife video light and the best part is that it's tripod ready due to the threaded handle! :thumbsup:

BTW, some of you mentioned LEDs. I had the SR90 out there tonight and once again it was doing what I thought was a pretty decent job. That was until I turned on the Abyss. Quickly finding the mule deer was effortless with the Polarion. With the SR90 it was a task to locate them beyond 250 yards. With the Abyss they still weren't to difficult to pick up with the naked eye beyond 400 yards. I reluctantly want to say that it was almost easier to find them with the HID that it was to see them in daylight conditions over the same terrain. The colors were amazingly separated and the contrast extreme under the beam of the Abyss. With the same scene under early afternoon sunlight the grey's all blend together out there. Also, when the animals looked back their eyes glow, which of course doesn't happen during the day either. Needless to say, I learned a lot about my new spotlight this evening.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks for the continuing information Patriot! Appears that others have taken interest in this great deal as well and will have their own copies of the Abyss (Abysses???) to use and test! Great!


Karl 

PS Sandy, you KNOW you want/need one!!!:devil:


----------



## sledhead

" Patriot " I know it is a minor thing but - do you have a picture of the soft case, or did you upgrade to the hard case? Looking forward to the video - always top notch!

" Karl " My stress level is rising!  Their is this Tri-V2 thing coming you know.... need to sell some stuff!


----------



## karlthev

Sandy, PM to you.


Karl


----------



## Lips

Patriot

Enjoyed your video of the Abyss next to the PH-50. The Abyss form factor looks the best to me... 

Nice video of you & your pops & uncle doing the long range shooting. Watched all three!


Polarion has a winner with the Abyss *in* or *out* of the water. They keep getting it right, is it Ken's influence :tinfoil:


----------



## karlthev

Lips, where did I miss the video to which you refer?


Karl


----------



## Lips

karlthev said:


> Lips, where did I miss the video to which you refer?
> 
> 
> Karl


----------



## dudemar

I just put "polarion abyss" in youtube's search engine.


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Thanks for the continuing information Patriot! Appears that others have taken interest in this great deal as well and will have their own copies of the Abyss (Abysses???) to use and test! Great!



You got it Karl. "Abysses" haha, I love it! 




> Sledhead
> " Patriot " I know it is a minor thing but - do you have a picture of the soft case, or did you upgrade to the hard case? Looking forward to the video - always top notch!


Hi Sandy, I ended up with the soft case, which I really kind of like, since I'm not jumping out of aircraft with it..lol. It's compact, easy to transport and lightweight. The style is a soft, padded, camera case which is black and rectangular. It also has a nice metallic "Polarion" name plate it, so it's not completely generic. Once the charging apparatus is untied from its nice compact bundle, it can be a bit awkward to feed it back into the case with the light. Since the light would be rubbing on the charger I just remove it for short outings or pull a large, wool, lens sock over the light before putting it back in with the charger. I suppose a thin, closed cell foam panel could be added at a double deck divider as a self supplied option. 

There are two small front pockets and two slightly roomier, end pockets on the case but they're too small for extra batteries or charger. They'll be fine for stowing a couple of filters, extra o-rings, and lens cloth but that's about it. There's also a flat zippered panel on the back side of the case and a zippered mesh panel on the inside of the flap lit but again, they really can't be used for anything associated with this light other than paperwork, o-rings, lube or filters. 

If they change something, it would be to make the two end pockets laterally deep enough to house an extra battery pack. The only thing I changed was to add a second 1/4" piece of panel padding to the bottom of the case. The other sides are thickened up by the pockets already but if I drop the case with light on the concrete, I want a bit of extra protection there. About the only way this light could be damaged through the soft case would be an extreme impact on the bezel, so that what I'm protecting against. 

Outside of the case, a protruding impacter, like a pointed rock could crack the front lens or tailcap polymer but I think that would be mighty rare. I've learned one thing though lately, if it's possible it will happen to me. I don't know if it's just the fortune of all my recent gear testing or not but "Murphy" has been a constant companion. Last night while taking beam videos I felt a hot sensation in my pocket. Thinking that an extra AAA light accidentally activated in my pocket I started to feel through my cargo shorts to find that the 9V battery I had tossed in my right front had heated up to about 150 degrees. It was so hot that I dropped it on the ground out of reflex. Baffled for an explanation as to why it was shorting out, I dug back into my pockets several times trying to solve the mystery but several times verified that nothing was there. Eventually and with difficulty, the tip of one finger felt what seemed like a folded tab of paper in the corner of the pocket. I pulled it out to find an old, foil, chewing gum wrapper about a 1/4 the size of a postage stamp. :shakehead The 9V was only in my pocket from the vehicle to the video site, or less than five minutes. Ironically, the 9V had been in my fire starting kit and I temporarily borrowed it as a back-up in just in case there was an issue with the brand new battery that I put into my rangefinder the night before. I was looking out for Murphy and he "got" me anyway! :laughing:


----------



## Patriot

Lips said:


> Patriot
> 
> Enjoyed your video of the Abyss next to the PH-50. The Abyss form factor looks the best to me...
> 
> Nice video of you & your pops & uncle doing the long range shooting. Watched all three!
> 
> 
> Polarion has a winner with the Abyss *in* or *out* of the water. They keep getting it right, is it Ken's influence :tinfoil:




Thanks Lips! Honestly, I had a sore throat when I made that video, plus it was the end of a long day right before bed time. Had several mistakes and forgot to say other things..lol. That how it goes sometimes. Here's a link that offers 720P or 1080....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YGHjlVJFFA&feature=channel_video_title

Glad you liked the shooting video as well. Another goofy one since I was forced into a terrible shooting position with extreme neck tension. :shakehead The video work always adds the element of sidetrack and oversight but overall the experience is challenging and fun.


----------



## dudemar

Yeah I was burned way too many times by Murphy. DEFINITELY not my friend!!! Great video review, I especially love your firearm review and the "Wilderness Owl Adventure" videos!!


----------



## DM51

karlthev said:


> ... copies of the Abyss (Abysses???)





Patriot said:


> "Abysses" haha


 
Hmm... definitely not Abyssinia, anyway.


----------



## sledhead

*Patriot : * Thanks for the great explanation of the soft case - probably go with that if I give in. 
Murphy follows a lot of us I'm afraid! My Zebralight came on in my pants pocket while standing in line in the bank - got hot as heck!
Great video - looking forward to watching outside shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev

Great video Patriot! Can't wait until mine arrives! Karl


----------



## armysoldier

Well now I am a little upset after seeing the deal Ken has. I got a 20% law enforcement discount and now just for being a member on here you get a 25% discount. I am happy for you guys that got the better deal but I would think the law enforcement discount would be a little better.

Patriot...Any time frame on the beam shots maybe vs PH50? I cant wait to see the difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev

Ahem, "just for being a member"? I can understand you feeling slighted however....and, I have only the greatest respect for our military and law enforcement professionals. Karl


----------



## armysoldier

Sorry Karl..maybe that came out sounding the wrong way..

What I meant by it is that someone can just come and join this site and automatically get the 25% deal whereas someone that has put their life on the line(military) or someone who does it everyday(law enforcement) gets a worse discount. I am happy that Ken even gave me a discount and it is appreciated but I just feel that the fact the military/law enforcement is less than what I could have got if I had mentioned this site is a little insulting. I only say this because I was in the military for 4 years with one of those years spent fighting in Iraq and am now LE. It is what it is. I dont want to derail this thread so I will leave it at that. I am sure Ken will work with me when I give him a call. No biggie.

As for the light, I plan on totally putting this thing to use on the job in a real world environment and I will report back here with my thoughts. From 2010-Current has had the highest LE deaths in the history of time so anything I can improve tactically, I will do to better my odds of survival.


----------



## BVH

I always find it interesting when law enforcement believes it deserves better treatment than fire fighters or public works people who maintain law enforcement vehicles and their buildings - thereby helping make it possible for them to do the job they are well paid to do.

Now Patriot...where are those beamshots??? Are you resting on your laurels?


----------



## Patriot

armysoldier said:


> Sorry Karl..maybe that came out sounding the wrong way..
> 
> What I meant by it is that someone can just come and join this site and automatically get the 25% deal whereas someone that has put their life on the line(military) or someone who does it everyday(law enforcement) gets a worse discount. I am happy that Ken even gave me a discount and it is appreciated but I just feel that the fact the military/law enforcement is less than what I could have got if I had mentioned this site is a little insulting. I only say this because I was in the military for 4 years with one of those years spent fighting in Iraq and am now LE. It is what it is. I dont want to derail this thread so I will leave it at that. I am sure Ken will work with me when I give him a call. No biggie.





Think of it this way armysoldier, times change and the product went on sale. Prices and deals are in a constant state of flux. If I buy a new vehicle and it goes on sale next month, that's just the way the world spins. 20% off is a screaming deal but perhaps Ken is launching off a campaign in order to mix things up a bit perhaps due to the slow economy. I respect law enforcement, work with them daily and I find that most of our servants are humble and non-demanding. Only a few ever elevate themselves to an entitlement frame of mind but when it happens I find it incredibly tiring. I'll usually find a way to stop working with them and assign someone else to the task. I'm not saying that you're doing that but it does sort of seem like you could be overlooking the obvious with regards to product pricing fluctuations and discount variation. Ken is a very fair man but stating it as respectfully as I can, I personally don't see that you're owed anything. 

With regards to the video, all the footage is taken. I just have to start the laborious work of editing and uploading. The desktop work is pretty easy going because it's all in one location and no logistics take place. In the field, there's usually a lot more video footage, narration mistakes, babbling, fragmented sentences, drooling, technical or setting errors, and anything else that I can possibly screw up. I have to fix all of that to a point of reasonable quality for publication which means a 3-4 hours with my over-taxed PC. I'm starting and upgrade mission which started with my camera, software, and the computer is next on the list. Once that's done I'll be pumping out videos in 1/3 the time. Either Monday evening or Tuesday morning I should have that video up. Then still pictures / beamshots will be soon after.  Also, no problem with the inquires, I've also asked for pictures from other CPF'ers probably more times than you guys have...lol.


----------



## Parker VH

Patriot I'm chompin at the bit to see your new video. Your first one on the overall features of the Abyss was very well done. I already have a PH50 but this light tempts me also. I'd really like to have the smooth reflector as I want maximum throw as usual  I emailed Ken so I'll see if I can get that reflector and at what cost if I decide to order one.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## armysoldier

BVH said:


> I always find it interesting when law enforcement believes it deserves better treatment than fire fighters or public works people who maintain law enforcement vehicles and their buildings - thereby helping make it possible for them to do the job they are well paid to do.
> 
> Now Patriot...where are those beamshots??? Are you resting on your laurels?


 

Please show me anywhere in my statements where I said that was how I felt about them. I did not mention them but feel the same way towards them as well as AMR(AMR probably some of the hardest working guys I know). As far as the "well paid" part, I will not even get into that argument with you but I can tell you first hand that we earn every last penny we make. I can go work at Walmart and get better health benefits than the last PD I worked for just to give you an idea. Seeing and doing everything we do definitely takes its toll on you mentally and physically. That is why alot of people do not want to do the job we do. If you have any questions about things you believe, please feel free to send me a message and we can discuss it in there. I will tell you the truth about anything you want to know and enlighten you to things you probably never imagined. lol I really think you guys are misunderstanding what I said.

Patriot,

I am probably one of the most laid back guys you will meet. I am not one of those power hungry "Oh look at me, I have a badge" kind of guys. I treat everyone fairly and with respect, as long as they give it to me obviously. I understand things go on sale but 99% of legitimate businesses will take care of their customers when something like this happens (a day or two after I bought it), and by no means am I saying Ken won't do that. Besides being LE, I am also a member of this site and think it is "fair" to get the 25% like every other member got. So yes, in the most respectful way, I do feel that I should get what everyone else got. That is all I meant from the beginning and people blew it way out of proportion, turning this into an argument when it shouldn't have been.

Now, with all that said, thank you Patriot for taking the time to make these posts and videos on a product that costs so much money. It is helpful for people to make their decision on whether or not to buy a product.


----------



## karlthev

I bought my Abyss May 9th after reviewing the discount code and speaking with Ken Good so that I entered it correctly. I could stand corrected (though I doubt it) but I believe I was the first to take advantage of the NEW discount offering--in other words, this 25% discount was NOT previously offered for the Abyss. I don't believe any character assassination has been intentional on the part of anyone. I am proud to be a member of the CPF community since 2004 and have been fortunate to have been able to take advantage of other discounts after they became available, one being a Polarion PH 50, again, after the
offer became available. Karl


----------



## armysoldier

Yeah you are one of the lucky one's that scored that PH50. I wish I was in the flashlight world back then because I would love to have one of those, even more so now because they aren't available anymore, although I don't think this Abyss dual is too far off and offers more features.


----------



## karlthev

I've got a feeling your Abyss (and mine soon) will not perform at a level markedly below the PH50 other than some throw distance which may be altered with a smooth reflector change out for the stipple. All this pure conjecture on my part at this time. Again, we will have to wait for Patriot's pictures ( and I for receipt of my Abyss). Karl


----------



## Lips

*Short Videos* :huh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ3AOmZ2fps&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWuSi00CcNk&feature=related


----------



## armysoldier

Well I was sitting here messing around with my new surveillance system and got a knock at the door...Yes, I had a nice big package labeled "POLARION" sitting on my door step. My first initial impressions are that this thing is well built. The soft case seems to be good quality and pretty supporting of the light. Now I can say, this thing has some weight to it. I think the actual weight is like 3.9 pounds but it would get heavy holding it for long periods of time so I am glad it has a handle. I do not have the PH50 to compare it to as far as the body goes but this thing is pretty thick around which would be uncomfortable to hold without the handle, at least in my case because I have medium size hands.

I turned it on for just a minute or two just because I couldnt wait and I am very impressed. It is daytime so it is really hard to tell the real brightness of this monster but it hurt my eyes a little just looking at the beam on the wall. I have it charging now because I did not want to mess up the battery(not sure if it will effect the memory or not) but I want to play it safe and let it charge overnight.

I compared it to my Pelican 7060 which I know is no where near a fair comparison but it was the only other light I have that is pretty bright. I thought my Pelican was bright but this thing makes it look like a keychain toy. The Pelican has a more white colored beam/spot and the Polarion has kind of a yellowish beam/spot. I can't wait to try it at night. I am really curious how much of a difference the smooth reflector will make.


----------



## chipwillis

armysoldier said:


> Well I was sitting here messing around with my new surveillance system and got a knock at the door...Yes, I had a nice big package labeled "POLARION" sitting on my door step. My first initial impressions are that this thing is well built. The soft case seems to be good quality and pretty supporting of the light. Now I can say, this thing has some weight to it. I think the actual weight is like 3.9 pounds but it would get heavy holding it for long periods of time so I am glad it has a handle. I do not have the PH50 to compare it to as far as the body goes but this thing is pretty thick around which would be uncomfortable to hold without the handle, at least in my case because I have medium size hands.
> 
> I turned it on for just a minute or two just because I couldnt wait and I am very impressed. It is daytime so it is really hard to tell the real brightness of this monster but it hurt my eyes a little just looking at the beam on the wall. I have it charging now because I did not want to mess up the battery(not sure if it will effect the memory or not) but I want to play it safe and let it charge overnight.
> 
> I compared it to my Pelican 7060 which I know is no where near a fair comparison but it was the only other light I have that is pretty bright. I thought my Pelican was bright but this thing makes it look like a keychain toy. The Pelican has a more white colored beam/spot and the Polarion has kind of a yellowish beam/spot. I can't wait to try it at night. I am really curious how much of a difference the smooth reflector will make.


 

How long did it take from time of order to delivery?


----------



## BVH

armysoldier said:


> I have it charging now because I did not want to mess up the battery(not sure if it will effect the memory or not) but I want to play it safe and let it charge overnight.



I'm not sure by the way you worded the sentence above if you are talking about the battery developing a memory in a negative sense of the word, but if so, no reason to worry as Lithium Ion batteries for all practical purposes, have no memory affect. If you're not familiar with Lithiums, don't be concerned about not running the battery all the way down or frequently topping it off. It would actually be happier if you don't run it all the way down and do frequently top it off. (Although the Polarion circuitry most likely has a very conservative Low Voltage Cut-off to protect the battery). If you plan any periods of non-use (a couple months or more, you might want to run the battery down to about 15.4Volts (carefully use a Voltmeter across the contacts of the battery). This is considered "storage Voltage" and will prolong the life of the battery.


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> I've got a feeling your Abyss (and mine soon) will not perform at a level markedly below the PH50 other than some throw distance which may be altered with a smooth reflector change out for the stipple. All this pure conjecture on my part at this time. Again, we will have to wait for Patriot's pictures




I think that's a very accurate statement Karl! With slightly less than 1/2 moon light, the Abyss was visible on both the 800 and 971 yard powerline towers with the naked eye. The air was very clear that night because we had that cool front move through. I'm surprised that there's not more loss of throw and I don't think anyone will be under impressed with the "S" version reflector. I don't think I'd replace the reflector now, even if it came with one for free. This is my new "do everything" HID and my new long range video light.


----------



## armysoldier

Chip,

It took about a week. I ordered mine on the 6th and it came today. I am in Cali though and I believe it shipped from Cali. It came via UPS ground and was left on my door step. The only thing that I would have liked was a signature required so they would not have left an almost 2k flashlight sitting on my porch. Thankfully I was home when it came. I hate that UPS and FEDEX just ring the doorbell and leave nowadays. I remember when they used to at least wait a minute or two for you to answer the door but I know those days are over.

BVH,

Yeah sorry that was a little confusing. Usually from what I remember when dealing with batteries, you should let them charge overnight when you first get them. If you don't, supposedly it can mess up the memory of the battery. 

Patriot,

I haven't seen the beam or throw or the PH50 but I think this thing seems like a mixture of throw and spread(if that is what it is called). I took it in the hottub tonight and was testing the waterproofing of this thing...worked out very well...haha


----------



## cue003

Looks like a couple people have received their lights already. That is awesome. I just got back from a business trip and will be placing my order ASAP. I have listed my Polarion X1 up for sale at the Marketplace. Maybe one of you guys would like to add an X1 to your collection as well. 

Looking forward to picking this bad boy up. Probably will be a closet/shelf queen like the X1 but it is nice to know I got if for when I want to play or light up the night sky. Now that I think as I write this I do have some dives this summer. Maybe I will do a couple deep dives or some night dives and put the Abyss to the test. 

I feel pretty honored... I have now owned the following Polarion models... the P2, PF40, PH40, PH50, and X1..... soon to add the Abyss.

Curtis


----------



## chipwillis

What the hell was I thinking. I have 20 or so custom Titanium lights and I like to use them all. I use them for work and for just playing. I have thought about buying a Polarion for a long time, but never seemed to pull the trigger. I thought that they are big and I wouldn't use it that much. I tend to buy pocketable lights. Well then I stumbled across this thread and saw the ground buy, I couldn't pass it up. I was outside with the kids and the brown truck rolled up. I grabbed the box and ran into the house to check it out. Nice soft case with carrying strap, extra strap for the light. Then I thought that I would crack it one just a little to see what it was like in the house. What the #$^$, this thing will blind my buddy that lives in Japan from my house. I so can't wait til it gets dark. The only problem is I have to work at 5am, I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight My neighbors are going to love me I will be using this light at work. For fun I'm going to shine it in my co-worked windows when they are sleeping. They'll be like, my neighbors house is on fire call 911. This aught to be fun. Everything appears to be well made. Thanks to Ken Good and the deal and Patriot for the fine review that lead me into this POWERHOUSE of a light.


----------



## DM51

ROFL chipw, great post!


----------



## karlthev

Mine on my porch when I got home this afternoon. I bought it with the hard case, a match to my PH50 case and one which I prefer for transport. As with Chip, waiting for some dark in which to use it but probably no comparisons to my PH50 tonight---raining and yes, while both are water resistent (the Abyss a diving like for goodness sake!) and won't be damaged by the rain, tough to get some decent longer range representative beam casts.

This light a fine, fine addition to my growing collection of high powered HIDs, incandescents and yes, LED lights as well. The Abyss is built as a tank, just like the larger and slightly more powerful PH50. What you notice immediately with the Polarions is the top of the line high quality design and construction at a level met by few other lights As Patriot mentioned and as will be noticed by those of you who may compare these two lights is the fact that while the Abyss is only about two inches shorter than the PH50, it feels MUCH more compact for some reason. Patriot also had pointed out the fact that the handle of the Abyss is more robust than that of the P series and while they, (P) are much stronger than anyone could possibly need, that additional thickness as well as the threads cast into the Abyss handle (for attachment to a tripod I presume) are an added feature.

I can't wait for some dark skies here and despite the rain, I'll just have to turn it on and.....light up the skies!


Karl


----------



## karlthev

I just know someone out there (here?) is gonna punch me but, this is all I've got so far.... Was out this (rainy) morning for about five minutes struggling with arthritis to get a good grip on my PH50 and Abyss "S" at the same time(if I dropped either one of them I'd be in therapy folks!) and tried to find a decent target up the road. I'm in a residential area though and without drivng 10 minutes or so for some farmland, I'm relegated to a few blocks of lighted street for "distance" shots. Given these limitations I noticed a distinct difference in the beam patterns between these two lights--as might be expected. The Abyss "S" (stippled reflector) provides a slightly broader and smoother beam pattern using the high (45 watt, hi level) than does the PH50 with a smooth reflector. Both lights lights give an amazing amount of light for the holder to use and, within the confines of my residential area, almost too much to handle---that being said, one can really never have TOO much light though can one? Out to my two block limited distance test ground, there was some difference in the amount of light shown on the target--a few tree tops-- but again, both lights generate so much light, the user would not be limited to using one or the other for illuminating objects at this relatively short distance---75-100 yards. The stipple reflector on the Abyss does smooth out the beam pattern however, as I said.

Subjectively I like the feel of the Abyss and the fact that it comes in a smaller package with essentially the same amount of power of illumination. Personally I do have difficulty determining differences of 5 watts given the output of these two lights, I just don't see much (if any) difference. 

I have noted individuals looking for PH50 models, evidently in search of the most powerful Polarion. These 50 watt lights aren't being built anymore however so other than going the CSWL military model from Polarion at a much higher selling point, the Abyss represents the most powerful Polarion currently available. Let me say that given the additionaly flexibilty of two levels of output (30 and 45 watts), the much improved handle with tripod-attachment metal inserts, the noticieable smaller form factor and the waterproof design incorporated with the Abyss, this light represents a much improved Polarion product and does not represent any major (if any) compromise in illumination abilities. I have, in my VERY short "review" found that overall, the Abyss is a light most comperable to the PH50....with the slight noted 5 watt illumination loss. If you had any reservations about purchasing this light in wait for a PH50 to come up for sale, put them aside. The Abyss represents the best of the best in this type of portable high power illumination device. 

Now....choosing between the PH40 and the Abyss....hmmmmmmm, that's another matter....oo:


Karl


----------



## armysoldier

Hey Karl,

I am just curious as to the beam difference in the two. I was thinking of possibly getting the smooth reflector in mine and am wondering if the difference is big enough.

I can tell you this though, I took my to work with me the past few days and my buddies thought I was crazy for spending 1,500 on a flashlight. I took it out on patrol when the calls for service slowed down and tested it out on a building that is currently being built. I compared the Abyss to our patrol car spotlights and I can tell you that the abyss is quite a bit brighter than our spotlights. It put a grin on my face when I turned on the abyss. It is kind of big but I cant wait to pull it out on a search and see peoples faces when I turn it on. I have a feeling when I pull it out on traffic stops I might be getting some complaints..lol Oh well, Officer safety is #1...


----------



## Patriot

I really enjoyed reading everyone's stories here about their early experiences with their new Abyss. Chip and Karl, both of you guys crack me up! It's as if I'm reading my own words when I read what you had to say..lol. 

Like Karl echoed, there really isn't a lot of difference between the PH50 and the Abyss "S" The Abyss "S" would probably get my vote as the all around, more usable / useful task light, especially for law enforcement. You'll typically be illuminating objects under 100 yards and the PH50's hot spot is almost overwhelming at that distance. The Abyss diffuses the light just enough to make the transition between dark and "sunlight" just that little bit easier. I noticed this last week when I lit up those mule deer, initially at about 75 yards before they started putting distance between us.


----------



## cue003

You guys with your Abyss's (if that is even correct way to type that) are killing me. I can't buy this bad boy until my X1 sells. I am sure one of you collectors need to add an X1 to your HID family... *hint* *hint*. lol

Hopefully I won't be left out.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

Hello to all, Thanks to everyone that has added to this post it convinced me to finally purchase the Abyss "S". I sourced it from a Amsterdam company for £1035 delivered to uk.


----------



## karlthev

Jonnyg7lus, if what you wanted was one (the best?) of the finest high-power and rugged HIDs made, you have made the correct decision! It is an excellant light and you will not be disappointed! Congrats!



Karl


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

I cant wait for delivery, The only thing I haven't seen a beam comparison between ph40/50 and the abyss. i'm very interested in the reflector difference.

Jon


----------



## karlthev

I am most fortunate to have the PH50 and the Abyss "S" but alas, no camera equipment capable of capturing the differences at this point. Hopefully Patriot will be able to do so. I will try to get out over the weekend with mine and (presuming fewer violent storms) be able to give a better description than I did in my previous post. I can say that without a question I much prefer the more compact form factor of the Abyss. Karl


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

I finally took delivery of the Abyss U2 today and WOW!!!! what a fantastic light, It has a compact feel and smooth action. It has a fantastic beam pattern and having used the PH35 I can say that the beam pattern is very practical for hotspot and periferal light. The polarion is just amazing and the light is SMALL!. I have purchased the light for use at work which is land based the only worrie I have is that the literature states that as the light is designed for use in water after 25-30 mins it may cut out due to thermal protection. I have not done a complete runtime test yet, I'm just hoping the British weather will keep the unit cool. I'll post information on here when I have done a full run test on both power output levels. I am in the process of making a flexible handle and holster attachment. I will post pictures when they are complete. I also briefly did a comparison beam test between the Boxer 24W and the polarion and the difference was huge. The boxer which I have used for a few years as my primary light, it does have an adjustable beam but compared to the Polarion it was simply Dim.


----------



## 276

I am still trying to save up for this light, almost there.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

Well having recieved the polarion I have found that this is such a compact light i wanted a way to carry it on my duty belt. I decided to make a leather belt case but also to make a leather strap to replace the handle as this makes it much smaller and easier to carry. The bezel is completely covered in leather so is completly protected. I have also fitted my belt with a yoke that puts the weight on my shoulders rather than my waist, it works well although not the best if i have to run!!!!!!












The leather works well with heat, It sits well on my duty belt i will post a picture when i have the chance.


----------



## cue003

^^^^^^ very nicely done on that leather case.


----------



## karlthev

:thumbsup:+1

Karl


----------



## dudemar

Very nicely done. I always wondered what a Polarion would look like in a holster.


----------



## LightNightLight

So, when will some of you lucky guys who happen to own this beauty finally post some nice beamshots? Patriot? 

Matt


----------



## karlthev

Wish I could Matt but I'm waiting for the next "right" camera for me to do what I want---my point and shoot permits no manual control I'm afraid.


Karl


----------



## 276

Anybody have any photos of the case or soft case, about to order this tonight or tomorrow that's the only thing i cant think about.

alex


----------



## grayhighh

276 said:


> Anybody have any photos of the case or soft case, about to order this tonight or tomorrow that's the only thing i cant think about.
> 
> alex


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAUpqVL6X_A

Found this review of Abyss with soft case, but not in English. 
Hope this help.


----------



## 276

grayhighh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAUpqVL6X_A
> 
> Found this review of Abyss with soft case, but not in English.
> Hope this help.


 

thank you .... i should have realize that, especially since i have that youtube page in my favorites.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

Here's a picture of polarion on my duty belt next to my 6px tactical.


----------



## 276

That's cool !!

I ordered one on Thursday and i am anxiously waiting for the email saying shipped.


----------



## cue003

Any of you guys using any filters with you polarions? I have the diffuser, green and a couple custom ones that are awesome.


----------



## 276

2 more days till mine arrives. When i get it i was think of getting a green or diffuser filter.


----------



## 276

Got my Polarion yesterday. Damn this thing is awesome! Smaller than i was thinking got to find an open area or hope for a blackout to see what this can do.


----------



## vee73

Hi guys.
If you want a very wide diffuser, look at this:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?254982-How-to-prepare-vee-diffuser-with-Polarion


----------



## bickford

A question about the Abyss dual S or D ,

On the Polarion USA website there are two conflicting reports :
We can read this on the pdf :

_NOTE: This HID searchlight is intended for Underwater Use and requires the cooling characteristics of the_
_surrounding water to facilitate proper heat dissipation. This light will deactivate if the internal_​
_temperature of the light rises to a specified point. The U2 Abyss HID Searchlight can be re-activated when the system has cooled sufficiently._

And this on the abyss webpage to purchase :

_Although the Dual Abyss searchlight was designed for underwater use, it is absolutely at home for land-based illumination requirements. No concerns in terms of overheating with this searchlight when it's out of the water._

Hard to know the truth ... ! What do you think about this ?

Thanks 

BICKFORD


----------



## dudemar

The Abyss can be used on land.


----------



## bickford

dudemar said:


> The Abyss can be used on land.



Ok thanks for your reply 

BICK


----------



## 276

anybody know if its normal for this light to have a parasitic drain on the battery. i ask cause the last time i did a full charge was end of august and as of now i only have two leds on the battery is this normal????


----------



## karlthev

I was JUST about to say this is NOT "normal" and then I opened my case and tried to turn on my Abyss and....nuttin'!!!! I last used it late August and now, there are no LEDs lighting and it won't turn on!!!! This sure ISN'T "normal" or at least shouldn't be!!! Ken, Polarion reply.....?????



Karl

PS Just checked it with a voltmeter and....zero reading....


----------



## dudemar

After 3 years of constantly leaving them on full charge, my PH50 batteries are about dead. I can only conclude you guys experienced parasitic drain. That's too soon for your batteries to lose that much of a charge.


----------



## karlthev

Update.....The battery charged up fine and I ran the light for about 15 min.........I'll keep you posted on any future drain, if any....



Karl


----------



## DM51

Taking the battery apart and installing new cells is probably the way to go, for those brave enough to attempt it. There's a good thread about it here (some of you have already seen it.)


----------



## 276

If i did that it would go Poof !!


----------



## DM51

276 said:


> If i did that it would go Poof !!


Same here - that's why I haven't done it yet either! LOL


----------



## BVH

I'd want to run it until it's empty (maybe multiple runs) to see if it's lost any capacity as compared to the run time when you first got it.



karlthev said:


> Update.....The battery charged up fine and I ran the light for about 15 min.........I'll keep you posted on any future drain, if any....
> 
> 
> 
> Karl


----------



## karlthev

Good suggestion...thanks!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## karlthev

276 said:


> If i did that it would go Poof !!



Yesh, me too....you'd read about it in the papers....


Karl


----------



## 276

This was the response i got back from Polarion



Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries have a natural drain when stored. 

Pls see:http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## Patriot

Last evening I took my Abyss out of the safe to take over to my folks house. The PH40 came in handy a couple of years ago when the power went out on Thanksgiving day and we had dinner by ceiling bounce. Well, the power didn't go out this year but I went to fire it up last night in their backyard to show it off and the light was completely dead. My first thought was that it had activated inside of my backpack, since I know that it didn't happen my the safe. It's stowed in a way that makes it impossible for anything to activate the switch. I inspected the contents of the backpack for signs of heat or damage, including the 5.11 Tactical boot bag that I wrapped the light in and there were no signs of activation. It would have burned the boot sock had it fired up and fully discharged the battery. Basically, I was left without explanation but had used it 6-8 weeks prior and charged it up completely. I thought for sure that my battery pack had serious issue or internal short but when I hooked it up to the charger it charged up in normal fashion. It was pure coincidence that I scrolled down to read the latest from the Abyss Dual S thread this evening. 

I'm slightly alarmed because that's a lot of energy to be drained from a pack this size within the period of 6-8 weeks. I kinda hope this isn't a uniform concern for a certain batch of X series / Abyss battery packs. I just check a stored P Series battery and it indicated 80% after 4+ months of sitting, which of course is perfectly normal. 276's received response from Polarion describing Li-ion battery storage drain is true but not at the rate I experience with my Abyss which is at least 6x higher than what one expect from this chemistry. 

I'll just keep an eye on this battery pack and if it drops say, 50% in 3 weeks I'll know that I've got an issue with the battery pack. If it doesn't drop at all in 3 weeks then I'll know that I must have experienced an inexplicable fluke of some type. Ken and Polarion have always provided first class customer service when some odd matter arises, so I'm hardly worried that it won't be fixed if a problem actually exists. Prior to this last storage period I used the Abyss through 8-10 discharge cycles for video and wildlife spotting. It has become my single favorite light in my entire inventory due to its compact size, power and dual modes.

I'll keep you guys updated on this one....


----------



## Patriot

Jonnyg7lus said:


> Here's a picture of polarion on my duty belt next to my 6px tactical.



Totally cool! You're probably the only guy in the world regularly carrying an Abyss on his duty belt. At almost 4lbs it not a featherweight but the output performance is unmatched in a carry-able solution.


----------



## karlthev

Appears to be three similar (identical?) concerns here Ken....

Karl


----------



## chipwillis

MIne loses charge quickly while being stored. I just thought that was normal, since this is my first Polarion. I do love the light, makes me giggle everytime I use it.


----------



## karlthev

Charged mine fully on 10/24. Just checked it and it shows four LEDs lighting....20% loss in a month....Normal?


Karl


----------



## 276

Mine is the same. After charging it after i posted about it.


----------



## AEHaas

Many lights as these have non contact magnetic on-off switches. The switch position detection circuitry must always be active and thus draws power.

aehaas


----------



## Patriot

If that's the case, it's possible that it's happening much more rapidly with the Abyss than the P series lights. At this point I'm only basing this idea on that fact that I had a one time incident, as well as the testimony from others.


----------



## Patriot

> Ken J Good
> Patriot,
> 
> Let me know what you determine.



Will do Ken. I won't know for a few weeks though.




> karlthev
> Charged mine fully on 10/24. Just checked it and it shows four LEDs lighting....20% loss in a month....Normal?




I think it may be difficult to tell with any precision the exact state of charge based on a single LED not illuminating after a month. I know that these charge level indicator LED's give a rough idea as to the battery's state but I'd be inclined to check it every two or three days to see how soon a second LED drops off, or test the actual voltage with a voltmeter. If it turns out that it's actually losing 20% of it's charge every 3-4 weeks then I would agree that it would be a problem worth addressing. Unfortunately, I'm way behind you and 276 with regards to verifying anything either way. I'll be checking it every 2-3 days and will post as soon as an LED drops off. 

As a side note, the PH50 battery only drains 20% every 4-5 months. I'll be eager to hear of any updates from you guys as well.


----------



## karlthev

Good point on the need to check with a voltmeter. I'll do so shortly...



Karl


----------



## karlthev

15.40 volts as of 7:20 AM 11/29/2011. Keep ya posted....



Karl

PS As a comparison, 15.03 volts on my P50 battery pack. 7:28 AM


----------



## AEHaas

Are you leaving the battery in the light in between voltage checks or having the battery sit completely outside the light?

aehaas


----------



## karlthev

Batteries are back into the lights.


Karl


----------



## matthewcyho

Will this light give me any throw ?


----------



## matthewcyho

i want this light now !! :nana:


----------



## dudemar

matthewcyho said:


> Will this light give me any throw ?




Like you wouldn't believe it.




matthewcyho said:


> i want this light now !! :nana:




If you're willing to pay the price it's yours.


----------



## matthewcyho

I just ordered one , i'm happy , but the price is expensive ..


----------



## matthewcyho

Do you have the beamshot of the "S' Model ? I want to have a look .


----------



## 276

Almost two months after posting about the battery, the led's show it a two led's. So basically back to were i started two months ago.

alex


----------



## karlthev

Just checked the battery.....15.16 volts, December 9, 6:45 AM.......
Have not used the light since last check where it read 15.40 volts...... For whatever it may be worth, three LEDS lighting showing battery condition....go figure....

Karl


----------



## matthewcyho

I just got the light today , all I want to say is awesome .


----------



## dudemar

matthewcyho said:


> I just got the light today , all I want to say is awesome .



I told you so.


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Just checked the battery.....15.16 volts, December 9, 6:45 AM.......
> Have not used the light since last check where it read 15.40 volts...... For whatever it may be worth, three LEDS lighting showing battery condition....go figure....
> 
> Karl



Okay, about .3 -.4V per cell from fully charged. If it drops another .3-.4V per cell in another 3 weeks or so, that's substantial. Thanks for the update Karl.


----------



## matthewcyho

dudemar said:


> I told you so.



Have you own one too ?


----------



## 276

I charged mine up last night now i am storing it outside the light to see how long its holds. Mine tested at 15.97 volts at full.


----------



## matthewcyho

The problem about this light is changing the Lamp , it supposed change by Polarion


----------



## BVH

The lamp ought to last at least 2,000 hours. I'd guess that would be 3-6 years down the road, probably more.


----------



## dudemar

BVH said:


> The lamp ought to last at least 2,000 hours. I'd guess that would be 3-6 years down the road, probably more.



Not to mention these bulbs can sustain pretty heavy abuse. I can only imagine how long the ballast will last. I want to say a lifetime but realistically I would guess 20~30 years with good use.


----------



## matthewcyho

Will you often turn on th light ?


----------



## sledhead

Not sure if it is okay to post this but..... there is a ebay store selling the Abyss at a great price if anyone is interested. They say 9 in stock. I am not affiliated at all, just FYI. Mods, feel free to put this wherever.

I miss my PH40.....


----------



## dudemar

sledhead said:


> Not sure if it is okay to post this but..... there is a ebay store selling the Abyss at a great price if anyone is interested. They say 9 in stock. I am not affiliated at all, just FYI. Mods, feel free to put this wherever.
> 
> I miss my PH40.....



It's MSRP now. Even at the previous price I would've still bought from Ken. I've learned from my mistakes.


----------



## 276

So far its been a little over a month since i have store the light with the battery out. Its a 15.44 Volts and has four leds lit.


----------



## karlthev

Jan 


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Jan 20th, 2012, 7:52 PM 14.41 volts. One LED lights when the Polarion is turned on then it blinks and then goes out.....I'm thinking a bad battery. Thoughts gentlemen?


Karl


----------



## dudemar

matthewcyho said:


> Have you own one too ?



No, but I do have a PH50.




karlthev said:


> Jan 20th, 2012, 7:52 PM 14.41 volts. One LED lights when the Polarion is turned on then it blinks and then goes out.....I'm thinking a bad battery. Thoughts gentlemen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



I'm sorry to hear that. I'm confident Ken will make it right, he always has.


----------



## karlthev

2/5/2012 7:00 PM Ran for 35 minutes 13.80 volts



Karl


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Jan 20th, 2012, 7:52 PM 14.41 volts. One LED lights when the Polarion is turned on then it blinks and then goes out.....I'm thinking a bad battery. Thoughts gentlemen?
> 
> 
> Karl




You began your test on 11/29 at a slightly low charged voltage of 15.4V or about 3.85V per cell if averaged out, and 5 LEDs displayed. Two months later your battery pack is 14.4V or 3.60V per cell average, and displays 1 LED. I think you have an unhappy battery, not specifically because it lost .25V per cell but over two months but because it didn't charge properly to begin with. 


It's obvious that all of our packs are draining if stored inside of the light, as I verified once again after bringing it out for a desert hike last week. The battery was drained to a single LED once again after two months. I didn't check the voltage because I was in a hurry to get packed for my trip and needed to recharge the battery. A question that remains is if the self drain issue continues to drain the cells below 3.0V thus permanently damaging the cells. I suspect that although the auto turn off feature exists specifically to protect the cells during normal use, there's probably no circuit to prevent parasitic drain, which could potentially drain the cells down well below 3.0V. It's possible that's what you're dealing with now Karl, a damaged battery due to over drain on a previous occasion, before we were aware of the self discharge characteristic. 

I remember before they fixed the original WiseLED Tactical, that would self discharge itself into oblivion as well and would destroy batteries. With that light we didn't have the option to remove the battery pack so the only answer was to leave it on the charger all the time when not in use. Not practical at all. 

Certainly, I would love to be able to leave the battery in my Abyss when stored, just like the PH50, but it seems that's going to be a no, no.


----------



## BVH

Patriot said:


> You began your test on 11/29 at a slightly low charged voltage of 15.4V or about 3.85V per cell if averaged out, and 5 LEDs displayed. Two months later your battery pack is 14.4V or 3.60V per cell average, and displays 1 LED. I think you have an unhappy battery, not specifically because it lost .25V per cell but over two months but because it didn't charge properly to begin with.
> 
> 
> It's obvious that all of our packs are draining if stored inside of the light, as I verified once again after bringing it out for a desert hike last week. The battery was drained to a single LED once again after two months. I didn't check the voltage because I was in a hurry to get packed for my trip and needed to recharge the battery. A question that remains is if the self drain issue continues to drain the cells below 3.0V thus permanently damaging the cells. I suspect that although the auto turn off feature exists specifically to protect the cells during normal use, there's probably no circuit to prevent parasitic drain, which could potentially drain the cells down well below 3.0V. It's possible that's what you're dealing with now Karl, a damaged battery due to over drain on a previous occasion, before we were aware of the self discharge characteristic.



I agree with Patriot on the 3.85 Volts per cell charge. There are many, very knowledgeable "battery-savy" people on RC Forums. It's pretty much the rule there that when a Lipo is not in frequent use, it's "storage charged" at 3.85 Volts per cell, give or take a hundredth. It is known that 3.85 Volts per cell is about 50% charged or maybe a bit less. At 3.6 to 3.7 Volts per cell, there isn't much left. It would appear as though your pack started its' test at about 50% state-of-charge.


----------



## karlthev

Agreed. I think there was irreparable damage when the pack was inadvertently drained to zero charge and that is unfortunate. I will try to recharge and discharge several times--as you had suggested previously--to see what may result. I just don't seem to have the regular use needs which would lend itself to repeated, regular chargings. As Patriot has said, that may "force" us to remove the pack to avoid damage to future packs.

Karl


----------



## AEHaas

All the magnetic switch lights are going to use a little bit of current so recharging every few months to keep them topped is needed if you leave the battery inside. I find that I am using the Abyss more than the PH40 now. If anybody wants the PH40 without the case for $1,600.00 you can have it. I will keep the large case for the Abyss and my filters et cetera. PM me.

aehaas


----------



## karlthev

"Fully" (?) charged up the pack tonight to 16.03 volts. Leaving it OUTSIDE the light....just to see....


Karl


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> "Fully" (?) charged up the pack tonight to 16.03 volts. Leaving it OUTSIDE the light....just to see....
> 
> 
> Karl




16.03V is still a bit low. Hot off the charger I'm getting 16.67V. You might check the output voltage of your charger just in case. Still, I'm curious to see if your battery pack holds expected voltage while outside of the light.


----------



## karlthev

I'll be keeping all apprised. In the meantime I have submitted a ticket to Polarion with my concerns. I ordered this light May 11, 2011 and to see there are difficulties at this early date, PARTICULARLY with so little use is most disconcerting! We'll see what happens....


Karl


----------



## 276

After two months of storing mine outside of the light the voltage was 15.11 and i am down to two led's.

alex


----------



## MDJAK

This looks like an awesome light. I want one.


----------



## Hotwire2000

OT post removed. Thread is about the Polarion Abyss Dual "S". Please start your own thread re the other spot light if you wish.


----------



## MDJAK

I ordered it today. Hopefully it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it by the end of the week. EEEEHaaaa


----------



## Patriot

MDJAK said:


> I ordered it today. Hopefully it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it by the end of the week. EEEEHaaaa




Please post your thoughts and pictures when it arrives. I know you'll love it!


----------



## mirage98

Double Posted


----------



## mirage98

Anyone of you upgrading to the Abyss have a PH40/PH50 they want to offload? I'm more than glad to take it off your hands 

(Apologize if this double posts - IE froze as I submitted)


----------



## luckyphil

I have just ordered one today ,upgraded to a hard case ,spare battery and red filter for spotlighting foxes , my rational was why pay out for 3 or 4 big LEDs when this one will do it all , hope it arrives soon


----------



## MDJAK

Darn, Phil, now I'm envious. I didn't get the hard case. I opted for the soft case. I never use the hard case that came with any of my equipment, be it big white Canon lenses for my main hobby of photography, or even the nice hard case that came with the SR90. I'm interested to see what the soft case is like.
As to an extra battery, I'm sure there's one in my future. Right now I use my lights for approximately a 45-50 minute walk each night so one should suffice. I hope.

Patriot, I will def take pics when I get it. Ken emailed me and said it may ship today. They didn't have them in stock when I ordered it so they have to get them from Polarion and then ship it out. I'm dying that I didn't pay for faster shipping. I ordered it UPS ground, which if it's coming from California to NY, where I live, it will take a week. But I hate to waste money on faster shipping. Rather put that toward something material. Like an extra battery. lol.


luckyphil said:


> I have just ordered one today ,upgraded to a hard case ,spare battery and red filter for spotlighting foxes , my rational was why pay out for 3 or 4 big LEDs when this one will do it all , hope it arrives soon


----------



## BVH

If you don't specifically need a second battery for your operations, I'd get only one and use the heck out of it. When it wears out, get the second one. Having 2 at the same time will cause non-use aging to be a higher factor in the finite life of both batteries.


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> If you don't specifically need a second battery for your operations, I'd get only one and use the heck out of it. When it wears out, get the second one. Having 2 at the same time will cause non-use aging to be a higher factor in the finite life of both batteries.



+1 to this. 

A while back I was thinking of ordering another but it seems that I never need more than 50-60 minutes of HID light. If I need more light time, a compact LED will usually suffice. I guess I sort of use my HID's (especially the Polarions) as special purpose weapons. Guns vs. rifles.


----------



## luckyphil

just thought it would be handy to have a charged battery when out spot lighting all night but maybe ill wait and see if i need it before i charge it the first time , also getting one @ $135 with the abyss was a good deal and saved on postage


----------



## BVH

luckyphil said:


> just thought it would be handy to have a charged battery when out spot lighting all night but maybe ill wait and see if i need it before i charge it the first time , also getting one @ $135 with the abyss was a good deal and saved on postage



Nothing wrong in your thought process at all. In my situation, I rarely, if ever use my lights for more than 10 minutes so a 2nd batt would never be used.


----------



## MDJAK

BVH said:


> If you don't specifically need a second battery for your operations, I'd get only one and use the heck out of it. When it wears out, get the second one. Having 2 at the same time will cause non-use aging to be a higher factor in the finite life of both batteries.


Excellent advice. 


luckyphil said:


> just thought it would be handy to have a charged battery when out spot lighting all night but maybe ill wait and see if i need it before i charge it the first time , also getting one @ $135 with the abyss was a good deal and saved on postage



I didn't realize I'd get the discount on battery also. Oh well. Now I just want the light already. Lol


----------



## karlthev

I have been remiss....sigh.... I received a replacement for what appears to have been a defective battery.....once again clear evidence of the level of commitment of this company and its' employees. Thank you. Note I am still thrilled with the performance of this fine light!



Karl


----------



## Patriot

Really glad to hear that you received your new battery Karl. I'd be curious to know if it holds voltage over time. 

Thanks friend.


----------



## luckyphil

Yes, that will be interesting to see if the new batteries hold their charge ,i was thinking of not using my spare until needed but i probably should charge and monitor it in case there is a issue as i think the battery warranty is only 6 months


----------



## MDJAK

I can't sing Ken's praises high enough. I ordered my Abyss this past Sunday. Being a nut, I was looking in my mailbox, figuratively, not literally, on Monday for it. I emailed Ken late Monday as I had not gotten any ship confirmation. He notified me the light was not in stock and as soon as they received it it would be shipped out. Not only was it shipped the very next day, but he upgraded the shipping. It came yesterday.

I was working all day yesterday and didn't get home until 9 pm. I still had work to do at that point and so finally opened the box and took it in my yard, before going to bed around 11 pm. My property is 550 ft x 250 ft, and behind the rear property line is a 4,000 acre preserve. I was lighting up the distant treetops and the entire backyard without problem. 

First impression: ABSOLUTELY AMAZING QUALITY. Did I say AMAZING? I mean, holy smokes, Batman, that thing is like a spotlight in an arena with great flood also. I could not believe the clean, no artifact beam and the amount of light. I only used it for a few minutes, removed the battery for charging. Tonight I will take it on my usual 3 mile jaunt. 

Ken, your service is amazing. Thank you again.

Oh, I will take pictures later today and post them. Also, I ordered the soft case, which I later regretted. No way. It's absolutely perfect. It makes the hard case superfluous. Perfect fit and finish. 

I'm stoked!!!!!

Mark


----------



## BVH

luckyphil said:


> Yes, that will be interesting to see if the new batteries hold their charge ,i was thinking of not using my spare until needed but i probably should charge and monitor it in case there is a issue as i think the battery warranty is only 6 months



Non-use is not good for a battery. It would be better for it to be alternately used with your primary battery. But if you want to not use it for a while and you have a hobby charger, charge or discharge the battery until it reaches a stabilized 3.85 Volts per cell, so 15.4 Volts for the 4-cell battery. This is the recommended storage Voltage to preserve it as much as possible. If all you have is a Volt meter, then you can simply run the light for short periods of time, remove the battery and check the voltage with a volt meter. You should let it sit for 30 minutes after shutdown before taking the reading. Do this repeatedly until you achieve a reading of 15.4.


----------



## MDJAK




----------



## MDJAK

Further size comparison of the business end: SR90, ABYSS, MS





And heightwise:


----------



## MDJAK

And I got four words: Hello Darkness, smile friend.


----------



## TEEJ

MDJAK said:


> And I got four words: Hello Darkness, smile friend.



More like: Good Bye Darkness


----------



## MDJAK

True.

Last pic for now: About to watch it.


----------



## Ginseng

That Abyss is a thing of beauty! And it comes with a DVD? It's like a dream. 

Wilkey


----------



## khalwat

Ginseng said:


> That Abyss is a thing of beauty! And it comes with a DVD? It's like a dream.
> 
> Wilkey



The DVD just has the owner's manual on it. Which I prefer to having a paper manual, honestly.


----------



## MDJAK

You'd never know from this lousy shot that photography is my main hobby, though it's taken a slight back seat to my lights lately. Heck, lights are a lot cheaper than lenses and Canon 1 Series bodies which I shoot.

This is the lake I walk around at night. I wish I had a rangefinder, but if I had to guess, I'd say this is about 200 yards. Abyss on high:


----------



## BVH

Use Google Earth to measure the distance.


----------



## MDJAK

I found the spot on google earth on my iPad but I don't know how to measure it


----------



## BVH

On my desktop version, there's a little "ruler" icon on the top of the page with all the other icons. Click it, choose your units then put the square select box over the starting point and click. Then stretch the line to the ending spot and click. Read the distance.


----------



## MDJAK

I don't think that is on the iPad version, but it is on my desktop version (didn't know because I never use the program on my computer).

The above beam shot measured to .23 of a mile. 

Went out with it tonight again (Magic Fire failed to light, bulb gone after few weeks; Tiny Monster failed to stay lit, don't know what the heck is wrong with that), and so kept it on low most of the way, for 3 mile walk/run in about 50 minutes. Came home with four lights on battery indicator still lit. I was surprised.

Question: How can you, if you can, check the battery indicator, when the light is on? Do you have to turn off/on to see it light momentarily?


----------



## Patriot

Just noticed that member Mr Ted Bear just posted this link in the group buy section in the Marketplace...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...OUP-BUY-POLARION-ABYSS-DUAL-quot-S-quot-1-188


----------



## Patriot

MDJAK said:


> Went out with it tonight again (Magic Fire failed to light, bulb gone after few weeks; Tiny Monster failed to stay lit, don't know what the heck is wrong with that), and so kept it on low most of the way, for 3 mile walk/run in about 50 minutes. Came home with four lights on battery indicator still lit. I was surprised.
> 
> Question: How can you, if you can, check the battery indicator, when the light is on? Do you have to turn off/on to see it light momentarily?





MDJAK, if the bulb is broken, just see if you can acquire a new head. From the sounds of it, the bulb is not easily replaceable unless you're really handy and have good soldering skills. If you think it was caused by the glass, you might share it with other owners once again so that it doesn't happen to them. BVH actually mentioned this might happen in his mini review. 

Sorry to hear about the TM11 but if you look at the failure thread it's running about a 60% success vs 40% failure rate for that model. Had one in my hand for a bit but didn't purchase after considering the this heatsink. Nitecore's QC seems to be lacking lately.


Yeah, you have to turn it off then back on. I think it was really just designed to be an initial indicator when the battery was installed or the light was turned on.


----------



## BVH

Patriot said:


> MDJAK, if the bulb is broken, just see if you can acquire a new head. From the sounds of it, the bulb is not easily replaceable unless you're really handy and have good soldering skills. If you think it was caused by the glass, you might share it with other owners once again so that it doesn't happen to them. BVH actually mentioned this might happen in his mini review.



Paul, not quite understanding the "see if you can acquire a new head"? From the sound of the poster that talked about having to unsolder the bulb, it doesn't sound like it's a part of the head? Part of the problem that I see is that even unscrewing the head with it's sharp reflector base might cut or damage the return wire and same with re-installing it. Might even chip off some of the reflector coating? EDIT: Oh I got it now. I was thinking bezel and reflector ***'y. You mean head with ballast and bulb ***'y - just like you said!

It's no secret that I'm not happy at all with my 29 Watt'r. And what a shame it came with no damage (some very minor chipping of the ano on the bezel) I should probably use it as a Guinea Pig and take it apart.


Best price I've ever seen on the MP Group Buy on the abyss!


----------



## MDJAK

Thank you both for the info and suggestion. Ric offered a new bulb and I accepted that offer. We will see if a very handy thread can fix it. Of not I'll go from there. Went out with abyss tonight for 4 mile walk in hour five mins. Had on high 80 percent of the time. Had 2 LEDs left. Seems as if 80 min runtime is likely.


----------



## Phil Ament

Wow, this is a little weird. I don't know what's going on here but it appears that the previous 3 posts before mine (210, 211 & 212) are actually from one of the Magic Fire threads. I guess that if I was a Magic Fire I would want to be a Polarion Abyss too. Could someone please tell these posts to go back to where they came from.



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:


P.S. Contrary to what I had originally believed, these are not in fact "wandering posts" and this really is where they actually belong. Therefore I formally apologise to Posts 210, 211 & 212 just in case I had made them feel unwelcome in this thread.


----------



## Patriot

I've copied BVH's beam shots from the Group Buy in the Marketplace to here. Bob, please let me know if you're ok with this.



BVH said:


> Some beam shots:
> 
> Abyss on High @ 350 Yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss on High @ 470 Yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss on High @ 520 Yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss on Low @ 520 Yards


----------



## BVH

OF course I am with one caveate....As with my Megaray and Maxabeam comparison photos, I am not really happy with how these turned out. They do not represent what I saw. Increase everything by 33% is about right. I need to improve my photography knowledge to end up with a good representation of what I see. Lots is lost in the reduction of these images to fit CPF limits.


----------



## MDJAK

Friend, and I mean that fondly, how could anyone get upset at a person who's name is Phil Ament. It took me a while to realize what that was and it brought a big smile to my face. It's very funny and imaginative.

As for the Abyss, I'm really enjoying it. I go out with it every night for my now 3+ mile walk with my dog. It lights the way very well. Only problem as the weather warms is it attracts killer moths. lol



Phil Ament said:


> Wow, this is a little weird. I don't know what's going on here but it appears that the previous 3 posts before mine (210, 211 & 212) are actually from one of the Magic Fire threads. I guess that if I was a Magic Fire I would want to be a Polarion Abyss too. Could someone please tell these posts to go back to where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> Phil Ament :wave:
> 
> 
> P.S. Contrary to what I had originally believed, these are not in fact "wandering posts" and this really is where they actually belong. Therefore I formally apologise to Posts 210, 211 & 212 just in case I had made them feel unwelcome in this thread.


----------



## MDJAK

Oh, and appreciate seeing those beam shots. 

On another note, I've taken to doing something at least I find worth sharing. I purchased a reflective vest, which is a bit small. I have to find a larger size and better source which I think I have. But when cars are coming from behind, and I'm not wearing the vest, as I tend to forget to bring it along, I carry my Eagle Tac TC20 (I think is the model), and I have it in my hand with the handle of the Abyss (the Abyss supported by the shoulder strap), facing backwards and I quickly click the button and light up the roadway behind me. It's quite effective, more so than any vest.

You gotta see the cars come to a crawl when confronted with the Abyss. No, I never point it at their windshield, purposely pointing it away, toward the side of the road, once I'm sure they've seen it. But it's such a powerful beam they think there's a car on their side of the road.

In fact, I'm on my way out now. And I usually have two LED's for the battery guage left after slightly over an hour walk on high. I am a bit concerned as spring and summer approach that with the ambient heat it may cause the light to overheat.

Has anyone had that issue?

mark


----------



## BVH

MDJAK said:


> Oh, and appreciate seeing those beam shots................
> 
> I am a bit concerned as spring and summer approach that with the ambient heat it may cause the light to overheat.
> 
> Has anyone had that issue?
> 
> mark



I would sure hope it's not a problem because they specifically reduced the output of the PH series because of heat. Since they settled on 45 Watts, the light should be able to be run for a full charge and not have heat issues in normal Earth environments.


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> OF course I am with one caveate....As with my Megaray and Maxabeam comparison photos, I am not really happy with how these turned out. They do not represent what I saw. Increase everything by 33% is about right. I need to improve my photography knowledge to end up with a good representation of what I see. Lots is lost in the reduction of these images to fit CPF limits.



No problem my friend. If you end up adding or changing your Abyss pictures with something you like better, I'll just remove the others and fill it in with your newest batch. I think you did a great job sir!



With regards to the thermal capacity of the Abyss, it definitely gets really hot. Here in AZ, only the winter months leave the light just warm. Eight months out of the year it gets hot to the touch or 145-160F at the head after 30-40 minutes and holds that temperature. I just figured that Polarion did their homework and so far, no issues.


----------



## MDJAK

Thank you both. Only reason I brought it up is the statement on their website which says it will shutdown if it gets too hot. And I'd hate to be stranded with my multiple backups yielding a mere 2,000 lumen. Lol


----------



## Phil Ament

MDJAK said:


> Friend, and I mean that fondly, how could anyone get upset at a person who's name is Phil Ament. It took me a while to realize what that was and it brought a big smile to my face. It's very funny and imaginative.
> 
> As for the Abyss, I'm really enjoying it. I go out with it every night for my now 3+ mile walk with my dog. It lights the way very well. Only problem as the weather warms is it attracts killer moths. lol



MDJAK my friend, and I too mean that fondly, thank you for your kind comments as they are appreciated. Do you realise that when it comes to my name, you are one of the only people that has actually ever "got it" and I am so glad that you like it. When I first dreamt it up I had thought that it struck a good balance of creativity and subtlety, yet at the time I had also come up with what I thought to be a few other good names, and I found it a little hard to decide, so I thought that you might like to hear them. Please tell me what you think and I hope that you like them!

B. Movlite
Ian Candescent
Lou Mensbright
Kelvin DeGrees
Ray Ovlite
Lou Menossity
Phil Ashlight (say this one fast a few times)
Kendall Power

And one of my very favourites

Daz Lingbrite



My wife had also wanted to join, so for her I came up with

Carrie Everyday
Ellie De Lite



Lastly I am very glad to hear that you are really loving you're Abyss, and at the moment I am very seriously considering buying one myself as they appear to be such a wonderful light. Once again I thank you for your kind words!



Sincerely Yours
Phil Ament :wave:

P.S. Wow, I just noticed that posts 210, 211 & 212 have moved around again. Maybe they were wandering posts after all! :thinking:


----------



## MDJAK

very funny and inventive names. You've got a great imagination.

And while we're talking names. MDJAK, where I'm known on POTN, the largest Canon photography forum, for over 8 years now with over 20,000 posts, leads people to think I'm a doctor. As in MD Jak. Alas, nope. When I got on the internet on a regular basis, way back in 1993 (you remember, AOL, dial up, constant busy signals, and then those weird noises), I had to come up with a screen name. Well, Mark, Dorothy, Jeremy, Amanda, Kaycee, me, my wife, my son and my two daughters. LOL.


----------



## BVH

Anyone seen the latest post showing Polarion, Inc. corporate approval of and warranty coverage of the Group Buy over on the Market Place Abyss GB?


----------



## Patriot

Yes, very nice to see Mr Ted Bear being supported by Polarion in this group buy. I guess if anyone had concerns about whether or not it was the real deal, those concerns are now answered. I sort of wish I needed another light.


----------



## MDJAK

Is the support by Ken Good? He wrote a rather scathing reply which was deleted. I'm glad I went through Ken though I'm not at all surprised by recent big price drop. The competition heats up.


----------



## Greta

MDJAK said:


> Is the support by Ken Good?



No. Ken Good has nothing to do with this Group Buy - support or otherwise.


----------



## Steve'O

Got a few questions for Patriot or BVH please, seeing as you both have the Dual "S".
Could either of you give any idea as to how this light will throw with the OP reflector on the 45w setting, compared to the 35w NP1 with SMO reflector, and also against 40w with SMO reflector.
I think it was Ken Good who mentioned when these lights were due for release, that the "S" model did not compete in terms of throw with other Polarions because of the stippled reflector.
This is the only possible thing that's holding me back on one of these lights. Some lux figures would be most appreciated.


----------



## Patriot

Steve'O said:


> Got a few questions for Patriot or BVH please, seeing as you both have the Dual "S".
> Could either of you give any idea as to how this light will throw with the OP reflector on the 45w setting, compared to the 35w NP1 with SMO reflector, and also against 40w with SMO reflector.
> I think it was Ken Good who mentioned when these lights were due for release, that the "S" model did not compete in terms of throw with other Polarions because of the stippled reflector.
> This is the only possible thing that's holding me back on one of these lights. Some lux figures would be most appreciated.




Although the SMO NP1 and P40s still have slightly higher peak lux in a very tiny percentage of their beams, the Dual S isn't too far behind. I've roughly figured that is has about 80% the throw of my PH50 while shining it at power line towers from 400-800 yards. The beam is definitely smoother and more pleasing to the eye under 200 yards. For example, I never use the PH50 for hiking but the Dual S is a great light for hiking in big canyon country. Also, the form factor is slightly better than the PH50 and way better than the NP1 but that might not matter for what you're using it for. 

The difference in real word throw, that is the type that is helpful for the eyes and not just a sensor comprised of a few sqare centimeters as in the case of a meter, is probably just shy of 10%. The extra 5W helps a bit too with regards to overcoming the OP reflector.


----------



## Steve'O

Thanks for that Patriot, much appreciated.


----------



## BVH

Thanks Patriot, you saved me from having to ask what the NP1 is? Opps, I just did anyway. Is it the Night Reaper?


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> Thanks Patriot, you saved me from having to ask what the NP1 is? Opps, I just did anyway. Is it the Night Reaper?




LOL! We knew them as P1 and P2. It's the plastic version Polarion with old style cell, previously know as "----------" darn, now I've forgotten what it was called before that. :shrug:


----------



## N10

Patriot said:


> LOL! We knew them as P1 and P2. It's the plastic version Polarion with old style cell, previously know as "----------" darn, now I've forgotten what it was called before that. :shrug:


I think the P1 and P2 were under the "kumkang" brand which is now known as Polarion..if that what you guys were referring to.


----------



## Phil Ament

Patriot said:


> LOL! We knew them as P1 and P2. It's the plastic version Polarion with old style cell, previously know as "----------" darn, now I've forgotten what it was called before that. :shrug:



I think that it may have also originally been known as an "Eagleye" however I am not 100% sure of this, or even if this was in fact the particular one that Patriot was trying to recall the name of.


Phil Ament :wave:


----------



## BVH

Ahhh, yes, the Eagleye group buy. I was part of that so I had the P1? IIRC, on the tag, was the brand name of Polarion.

For not being around back then, you have a good memory P.A.


----------



## Phil Ament

BVH said:


> Ahhh, yes, the Eagleye group buy. I was part of that so I had the P1? IIRC, on the tag, was the brand name of Polarion.
> 
> For not being around back then, you have a good memory P.A.



Thanks for that BVH, and now that you have mentioned it quite a lot of people have actually told me that I have an extremely good memory, however I seem to have forgotten who they are! :shakehead

Just for your information the "Eagleye" branded light did also actually have the brand name "Polarion" located on the bottom of it. :thumbsup:


Phil Ament :wave:

P.S. Please also note that the brand name "Eagleye" should not be confused with an "Eagle Eye" as they are two entirely different entities, AFAIK.


----------



## Patriot

Phil Ament said:


> I think that it may have also originally been known as an "Eagleye" however I am not 100% sure of this, or even if this was in fact the particular one that Patriot was trying to recall the name of.



Yep, that was exactly what I was thinking of. Member Mac was trying to sell one last year in the Marketplace for about $400. He even Duracoated the light with a nice dark grey color. I would have been a great deal for someone willing to rebuild the battery packs.


----------



## Phil Ament

Patriot said:


> Yep, that was exactly what I was thinking of. Member Mac was trying to sell one last year in the Marketplace for about $400. He even Duracoated the light with a nice dark grey color. I would have been a great deal for someone willing to rebuild the battery packs.



Hi there Patriot and I am glad that it was the one that you were actually trying to think of. Also and just as a matter of interest, this particular Eagleye light that you had mentioned that Mac had been trying to sell, is still actually currently up for sale for here at CPF for US$449. If the truth is to be known it was actually kind sir BVH who had originally PM'd me just to point it's sale out to me, and I do thank him for that. I consider it to still be an extremely lovely light and I had also only very recently contacted Mac about it, however mainly due to the fact that I am currently considering purchasing an Abyss from the GB, I most unfortunately could not purchase this light as well, although I truly would have loved to be able (allowed) to. :shakehead Ahhhhh, to be single again!!!!! :naughty: 


Phil Ament :wave:

P.S. I wasn't too sure if I was allowed to actually post a link to Mac's Eagleye sales thread or not, however I decided to err on the side of caution and to not do it, although I can always do so at a later stage if I am asked to!


----------



## nickt3

Hi everyone!

If you just can't spring for the Polarian Abyss, what is the next best thing with similar lums,size, etc?

Thanks 
Nickt3


----------



## Jonnyg7lus

Hello Nick, you have asked a difficult question as if your talking about similar quality to the polarion then not many can compare, how ever if your talking cost then if you come all the way down in quality a number of hid's come into play but output and beam quality are reduced. Just a few idea's based on size the 24w wolf eyes boxer, the 35w microfire warrior, but depending on cost why not consider the cheaper end of the polarion range. The Ps-np1 35w has all the quality and a fantastic output it's just a bit bigger but if cost is a issue this would make more sense than going for a budget hid that never seem to have the stated output both the lights I have mentioned have been tested by cpf members and they agreed that the output wasn't what was stated. I he you find something that suits your needs.


----------



## Patriot

Having owned the Boxer and Warrior, I'd push you toward a top handle light like the Titanium Inovations L35. The others are decent little lights but the L35 will perform notably better. The MOZO HID might be another good choice as I still see them from time to time on ebay.


----------



## scout24

I was reading way back on page one about the return wire position being 6 o'clock position, and a bit of discussion as to where different folks liked the shadow based on preference or need. My question is: with this light's removable handle, is it possible to turn the body of the light within the handle aligning return wire to your preference and then tighten the handle halves, or is the handle somehow indexed to the light body?


----------



## ma_sha1

nickt3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> If you just can't spring for the Polarian Abyss, what is the next best thing with similar lums,size, etc?
> 
> Thanks
> Nickt3



I have a nice small HID FS cheap here, this was my "next best thing" for a while:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-Super-Shorty-HID-The-Magic-before-the-Magic


----------



## MDJAK

So as I've stated I love the Abyss. High quality, very bright.

Today I'm involved in a maritime arbitration where a barge that was supporting bridge painting in Rhode Island sunk. I watched the dive survey video. The barge sank in 110 feet of water.

The hard-head divers had some kind of floodlights attached to either their helmets or were holding them. It's pitch black down that far.

I'm convinced that even the mighty Abyss would barely light up anything. Whatever lights this diving company was using projected a beam maybe six feet in diameter, and maybe 10 feet ahead, if that.


----------



## rodman23t

hi all. my abyss has the return wire in the six o'clock position.


----------



## hron61

i recently took possession of an abyss s and i was wondering about how the beam is supposed to look like at a distance? is there a break-in period on the bulb?


----------



## AEHaas

My Abyss keeps on ticking in diving. Some have been difficult locations as this exceedingly dark sink hole in Hudson Fl Saturday. It was better than the "cave diver" lights others were using. And I was using it on low power.

aehaas


----------



## Patriot

hron61 said:


> i recently took possession of an abyss s and i was wondering about how the beam is supposed to look like at a distance? it seems mine has a hotspot of blueish. from all the beamshots ive seen and ive spend many hours looking for them ive yet to see one that has a blueish color hotspot surrounded by normal light, i took some beamshots with my iphone so they are not the best quality but you can see what im talking about i hope. normal? btw the light has less than 5 hours runtime, more like 2. is there a break-in period on the bulb? it seems this reflector has both...a hotspot and defused light.




Like you stated, it's a bit hard to tell with those pictures but it looks fine to me. I don't see anything unusual in these shots. The beam center and most of the corona should have a fairly warm tint and not appear blueish.


----------



## TEEJ

I have an Abyss S inbound, so I plan on doing some beam shots if the weather cooperates....so far, not so much.



I don't have too many lights to compare it too, A Ryobi and a Stanley HID, TN31 and TN31mb, Magic Scorpion, Dedomed SR90, Fenix TK70, Lambda VPT Turbo II, etc. A Deft-X might arrive too.

I'm guess I might have the flood, or the range, but not the flood AND range combination.


The Plan:

If I can get a bunch of lights out to the range, and set up a guy with a lux meter, radio and some targets, I can see what I can hit from what range, and what lux measurements produce useful illumination. I typically want enough light on target to distinguish between a man with a firearm and a man with firewood.


----------



## TEEJ

It arrived.

Its single digit degrees outside though...so, when the photons don't freeze in mid-air and fall to the ground, I'll try for next week maybe.


----------



## AceDan

TEEJ said:


> It arrived.
> 
> Its single digit degrees outside though...so, when the photons don't freeze in mid-air and fall to the ground, I'll try for next week maybe.



Happy Birthday to you!! Put some gloves on. Ok...so I'm the same, too brrrr cold out there for photos


----------



## Patriot

TEEJ said:


> It arrived.
> 
> Its single digit degrees outside though...so, when the photons don't freeze in mid-air and fall to the ground, I'll try for next week maybe.




Congrats TEEJ! I'll bet you're eager to do some comparisons. I'd give you some of our 80F from AZ if I could. It's been way to warm down here.


----------



## TEEJ

Patriot said:


> Congrats TEEJ! I'll bet you're eager to do some comparisons. I'd give you some of our 80F from AZ if I could. It's been way to warm down here.



LOL

OK, I'm moving to AZ


----------



## Patriot

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> OK, I'm moving to AZ




I'll be sure invite you down in August for a hike in the Superstition Mountains.


----------



## TEEJ

Sounds Great!


----------



## TEEJ

heh heh...just closed on a PH50 too. Whoot!



The Superstitions won't have a _CHANCE_.


----------



## AceDan

TEEJ said:


> heh heh...just closed on a PH50 too. Whoot!
> 
> 
> 
> The Superstitions won't have a CHANCE.



Nice one TEEJ. Got any filters with it?


----------



## TEEJ

nope...just the PH50


----------



## AceDan

I'm sure you'll be having fun with an abyss on one shoulder and a ph50 on the other. Who needs to worry about walking down a dark alley now


----------



## TEEJ

AceDan said:


> I'm sure you'll be having fun with an abyss on one shoulder and a ph50 on the other. Who needs to worry about walking down a dark alley now



LOL

Alleys were not much of a problem before either light actually...I do have a lot of other lights. These are more for the wide open spaces, where a 1000 meter beam can stretch its legs, etc. For search operations/disaster response, we use a lot of lights, and, long range HIDS are part of the package. The PH50 fleshes out that end of it. The LEDs do the yoemans work, as they have the run time, but the HIDs can be fired up when a long peak is needed , etc.


----------



## AceDan

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> Alleys were not much of a problem before either light actually...I do have a lot of other lights. These are more for the wide open spaces, where a 1000 meter beam can stretch its legs, etc. For search operations/disaster response, we use a lot of lights, and, long range HIDS are part of the package. The PH50 fleshes out that end of it. The LEDs do the yoemans work, as they have the run time, but the HIDs can be fired up when a long peak is needed , etc.



Wow, these for work then? May I ask what your profession is?


----------



## TEEJ

I am sort of retired and doing consulting now, but, the part of my work I do involves disaster response and searches. So, if I get a call from the dispatcher that someone is missing and the choppers aren't having any luck, etc, or, a Hurricane like Sandy tears up an area...I gather a team, and head out to address it. The other part I do are forensic investigations, focusing primarily on environmental issues, which can include illegal dumping or emissions, or building related problems causing unexplained symptoms or nosocomial issues, etc.

I do a lot of stuff actually, I like the variety.


----------



## AceDan

That's a great but tough job. Nice work TEEJ. Do you guys get to use thermal cameras?


----------



## TEEJ

AceDan said:


> That's a great but tough job. Nice work TEEJ. Do you guys get to use thermal cameras?



I do use IR, I am also a thermograpgher. I have a FLIR of my own too.


----------



## AceDan

TEEJ said:


> I do use IR, I am also a thermograpgher. I have a FLIR of my own too.



LOL thought you might :-D I use the Argus TICs. Great tools.


----------



## TEEJ

One of the reasons I have a lot of certain types of lights is so I can distribute them on searches. The other reason is of course that I just like them. I also have back-ups of back-ups for some functions. A might be using FLIR, UV, or other wavelengths for various purposes. Did you know that a long range UV light can make certain materials fluoresce quite a ways off?


----------



## AceDan

Think I want to be on your team!!


----------



## AceDan

How far off with the UV?


----------



## TEEJ

Depending on the materials, etc, a few hundred meters or so. Some of the long range scorpion hunting lights were able to be modified to do this.


----------



## AceDan

I'll have to have a look at those.


----------



## CouldUseALight

TEEJ said:


> Did you know that a long range UV light can make certain materials fluoresce quite a ways off?



This is a really cool LED application, but having trouble getting more than 500 mW of 365 nm UV out the front, especially with Hoya 320 in the bezel. Do you happen to know of a non-Sunlite/non-HOPlite solution? :thinking:

EDIT: very curious what happens if I replace my FF3 lens with a UV pass filter, anyone know?


----------



## TEEJ

Don't use a filter if you want max UV output....the filter takes out other stuff, but doesn't ADD UV to the beam, etc...and as its not 100% transparent, it REMOVES some UV, etc.



IE: The filter makes it work worse.


----------



## CouldUseALight

TEEJ said:


> Depending on the materials, etc, a few hundred meters or so. Some of the long range scorpion hunting lights were able to be modified to do this.



The energy involved in making scorpions glow at a few hundred meters would be quite impressive. 

You'd need to radiate enough *short*-wavelength light to reach the scorpion a couple hundred meters away, excite the exoskeleton into visible downconversion, and have the re-radiated light reach *back *a few hundred meters to your eyeballs.

Very lossy path between you and critter. And you're holding a light. :thinking:

Even assuming dark adjusted eyes, making a scorpion visible with an invisible beam from a few hundred meters away seems tough. But, I may be doing something wrong? :mecry:

I thought one of the consolations of living in Jersey was no scorpions, LOL? Texans hit them with a wavelength of ONE FOOT.


----------



## TEEJ

LOL

No scorps in NJ, yet...but I use the lights for forensic investigations, not the critters in NJ anyway, so its all good. Camping in OTHER places though, sure, might be a few critters I can spot.

The nice thing about florescence is that the 'lil guys just glow off in the distance....its NOT the light reflecting back to you as with standard lux, etc. That goes for fabrics and other stuff too.



The big problem with looking for scorps with a one foot device is that they tend to like to hide in your nice warm boot....so a foot CAN find them pretty reliably, albeit sometimes a smidgen late to remediate their presence relative your your hot foot.


----------



## hron61

.....


----------



## TEEJ

The PH50 just arrived.


----------



## Parker VH

TEEJ said:


> The PH50 just arrived.



How's it look?


----------



## Patriot

TEEJ said:


> The PH50 just arrived.




Awesome dude! I'm eager to hear what you think! If you get a chance post some beamshots over in the PH50 thread. 

Also, if you need any scorpions, I'll send you jar full of them in July.


----------



## TEEJ

Well, it looks like a PH50 as far as I can tell.



IE: Love it.

I won't have a chance to mess with it/get beam shots for a bit, its still 9º and snowing here, etc. Maybe over the weekend?



A jar of scorpions sounds great...Make sure it won't open in transit...they got so pissed about a few bacillus spores/powdered donuts a few years ago, Lord knows how they'd react to a scorpion release.


----------



## CouldUseALight

Congrats!! :twothumbs

I wandered into this thread to give you props on being the only two-fisted Polarion owner anyone knows, and got distracted by UV dorkiness....

Mad props!!


----------



## hron61

CouldUseALight said:


> Congrats!! :twothumbs
> 
> I wandered into this thread to give you props on being the only two-fisted Polarion owner anyone knows, and got distracted by UV dorkiness....
> 
> Mad props!!




two fisted?
i will be two fisted also.
i have the abyss s and just pulled the trigger on a new ph50 which is in the mail as i type.
cannot wait. 

congrats teej.


----------



## TEEJ

Hey, together we can be FOUR FISTED!



Both are in hand, just waiting for the weather to cut me some slack.

I have some other more plebeian HIDs to provide some perspective as well, a Magic Scorpion, Stanley Fat Max and a Ryobi HID for example.


----------



## AceDan

Nice on TEEJ. Does yours have "Helios" on the side?


----------



## TEEJ

AceDan said:


> Nice on TEEJ. Does yours have "Helios" on the side?



Yup.


----------



## AceDan

Mine never did. I wonder if the special order ones changed? Confirmed its not a copy and the real deal but no Helios. PH50 both sides.


----------



## CouldUseALight

hron61 said:


> two fisted?
> i will be two fisted also.
> i have the abyss s and just pulled the trigger on a new ph50 which is in the mail as i type.
> cannot wait.
> 
> congrats teej.


BAD-***!! The satellites have been warned that those flashes are PH ignition, not NUKES! 

I hope to join y'all's visible-from-space ranks at some point in the future! Lots of work between now and then, however. I hope to keep learning. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Where are you guys getting PH50's from?


----------



## hron61

i got mine from eden webshops.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Any place in the US? Why is it so hard to find them? Discontinued model? Something new on the horizon?


----------



## hron61

nowhere in usa that i know of. its a discontinued model in the usa. available only abroad.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

hron61 said:


> nowhere in usa that i know of. its a discontinued model in the usa. available only abroad.



So it is a discontinued model ... either something new is eminent, or there are US restrictions, or this is how a business commands a premium by creating artificial scarcity...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

OK  A few minutes away from hitting SUBMIT! Anyone want to play "light the outpost towers spanning over the Appalachian mountains". 

*Edit:* Didn't hit Submit after all. I mean, it seems like the PH series is due for an update. How did I come to this conclusion?

Just reading about the new electronics created for the updated Polarion Night Reaper:

"The heart of the system is a Digitally Regulated AC 50W (at full power) Ballast as opposed to the previous DC ballast. Our electrical engineer has told me this greatly increases lamp life."

"With respect to hardware, instead of extruded body components, each part is CNC machined. The fit and finish is like nothing I have handled in the past, and I have some experience with illumination tools."

"New battery will feature 20% more capacity and a more ruggedized case. It is fully backwards compatible with existing Polarion searchlights."

"Standby for some cool things coming out of Night Reaper Systems!"

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eaper-(CSWL)&p=4023138&viewfull=1#post4023138

Going to wait awhile and see what's up. Maybe some updated tactical sized HID's are in the works?


----------



## CouldUseALight

ledmitter_nli said:


> Maybe some updated tactical sized HID's are in the works?


 
Agreed. The FireFoxes guys are making switchable FF4 noises, and there's this:



XeRay said:


> ...XeVision will anounce in about 6 weeks, early March a new offering ( a new bench mark).- (1/16/13 link)



HID tech seems to move slower than LEDs, which is OK because _I need more time to save_, LOL!!  
The LEDs have really upped their game lately. I expect (hope) high-quality HID prices, options, and availability to improve significantly this year!


----------



## TEEJ

I bought the Abyss S and the PH50 used....saves a Ton 'O Dough.





You can't buy a new PH50 in the US - its not even on Polarion's web site, etc. I THINK I remember hearing that the bulb life, due to how hard it was driven in the PH50, was a reliability concern for Polarion.


----------



## AceDan

hron61 said:


> i got mine from eden webshops.



Hron61: I got mine from Eden too. Does yours have Helios on the PH50?


----------



## TEEJ

I did turn on both Polarions last night down by a lake near me, despite the fog/rain...just to see what they looked like outside.



The Abyss was a lot warmer in tint than the PH50....a light amber perhaps? The PH50 was white beamed, bordering on green if I had to shade a choice there...but not actually green. The white snow still looked white...next to the Abyssfully yellow snow.


----------



## Patriot

TEEJ said:


> I THINK I remember hearing that the bulb life, due to how hard it was driven in the PH50, was a reliability concern for Polarion.



There were thermal concerns related to the PH50. As far as I know, only one, but it melted the foam insulation like material behind the reflector. I've heard no other reports of it though.


----------



## hron61

i have a question about my abyss.
i noticed my ph50 does not do this.
how long after turn on does the whining stop?
my abyss whines the whole time its on. i can hear it from even 2 feet from my ear.
i thought i read that the whining stops after a few seconds after turn on.
i have checked my battery right after a charge and its above 14.4 so i think i can rule out the battery.
any thoughts?


----------



## TEEJ

My guys returned the Abyss in the ON position, so the battery pack was drained to stone cold dead...it doesn't seem to be recharging on the charger...is there hope to revive it?


----------



## karlthev

Keep at it Teej. I've had difficulties charging mine from time to time. Plug 'er back in and go for it---sometimes takes several tries plugging it in and then reconnecting after an hour or so.


Karl


----------



## TEEJ

karlthev said:


> Keep at it Teej. I've had difficulties charging mine from time to time. Plug 'er back in and go for it---sometimes takes several tries plugging it in and then reconnecting after an hour or so.
> 
> 
> Karl



OK

That's essentially been the plan thus far, a few day's worth so far.



I'll keep at it.

:thanks:


----------

